# breeding fire mouths



## livefishcam (Nov 1, 2010)

anyone got any good tips to get my fire mouths cichlids to breed? i want some more as they are a really nice fish to watch but are £7 each at fish shops lol

i use to have rainbow cichlids and they was breeding every time i did a water change.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

firemouths should be similar to Rainbows. Feed well, give them habitat they like and wait. Have small live food standing by. Hard water, slightly alkaline.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Definitely one of the easier cichlids to breed.


----------



## livefishcam (Nov 1, 2010)

do you know how you can tell the diff sex? it was easy with the rainbows as the males was twice as big and my two look a similar size :fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Look at the dorsal and anal fins. The males have longer, pointier fins.


----------

